# Browning Silver vs Browning Gold



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew the difference/differences between the browning silver and browning gold series of shotguns. I looked around on the internet for a while and couldn't find anything.

I suppose I could go ask a dealer, but I'll ask you all first. Thanks


----------

